# wooohooo



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

just started spotting so i rang lister to tell them.i told them that i should be having proper period tomorrow or sunday.staring pill cd2 and they have confirmed with me that theyve confirmed with rec that its a yes(got to have second hiv done 13thmarch yet).so all systems go ladies!!!!!!!!!!!so excited!!!!!

       


i just need af to come full on now and we are there!!!!!  

hayley


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Good Luck Hayley!!    
lets hope the   comes full on soon so you can get the ball rolling!!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Wooo hoooo - excellent news! 

Let us know how you get on! 

Hopefully my AF will be here next week! 

wooo hoooo yeeee haaaaa


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hayley thats great news

Good luck

Kate xx​


----------

